# Seasonal fuel blends and gas mileage



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on seasonal fuel blends affecting gas mileage? My fuel mileage has been on the low side all winter and jumped up all of a sudden this week. I mean a jump from 28-30 mpg to 34-36 mpg. the only thing I can come up with is that the station changed from a winter to spring/summer blend of gasoline. Any thoughts?


----------



## BrahmaMama (Nov 12, 2005)

Same here !!!  

We were just about ready to take the truck into the garage because it was burning WAY too much gas, switched over to summer stuff and it's burning less than half!!! 

What the heck are they doing to the gas nowadays ?!?!


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

The gas companies use a different blend in winter, referred to as a "winter blend", and your fuel efficiency will suffer. Anti-gel and who knows what else goes in there. This may be regional - obviously winter temps vary across North America, so I'm assuming the blends are different as well. 

Gasoline is not gasoline - what you get from one supplier may be very different from what you get from another. I've seen 15+% differences in fuel efficiency just by switching suppliers. Here in Canada, Shell appears to be the best fuel (although my tests are not extremely scientific).

Comprehensive fuel efficiency testing incorporates all 4 seasons. 

cheers,


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Hard to say. Road conditions have a lot to do with mileage. Cold tires also.
I heard something in the news about an ethanol shortage but I missed it.


----------

